# New and interesting date nights planned?



## Plan 9 from OS

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/103514-date-night-anyone-do-anything-fun-different-recently.html

I started this in the Gen Relationship issues forum. I know it fits better in this one, but we're not quite there yet with good numbers. I had a moment of weakness, and I should have put it here to try to get this place more active. Anyways, I shared some ideas and some dialogue on the other thread. I linked it. Let's start talking about it over here too.

Doing fun and interesting activities with your spouse regularly is a great way to keep the marriage strong.


----------



## Convection

Well, since we are still geographically separated, I have 9 long months to plan. But I do have a few things in mind:

- Art shows are a lot of fun. We both like art and it gives her lots of ideas for her own work. Street art fairs are even better. There are several annual ones in our area, got them on my calendar.

- Go play bingo at the local community center, which we have done before. It's fun, low-key, cheap, serves our competitive nature, and we can make a bedroom side bet! 

And, assuming they do it again next year, I want she and I to go do this:

Phoenix Comicon - Zombie Walk

I think that would be a lot of fun and it would be something we've never done; I would be her "pet" to her Michonne (_Walking Dead_ reference).


----------

